# a few pics from vacation near alpena!!!



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

here are a few pics from my vacation over the 4th, thought i might share for any who might be interested!
first a storm moving in over fletcher's pond








a few of alpena pier and wildlife near it
























presque isle lighthouse first the old then the new
















it was an awesome vacation cant wait to get back up there!!


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

ozzgood, 

Great pics! I grew up living on Grand Lake, and we spent many afternoons at the Old Presque Isle Light. We rang that huge bell hundreds of times! Do they still have the stockade and the manual fog horn? Excellent Great Lakes nautical history there. 

Is the newer light still in operation? I went to school with a person from one of the last lighthouse keeper family. 

We're planning a salmon trip out of Presque Isle Harbor July 25/26/27, hope the reports are good!


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

oh yeah its all still there i got pics of it all just didnt want to overload the phone liners lol well i prolly did anyways!!


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

Sounds like you had a great time, ozzgood. Love the pictures! Vacations go by way too fast.


----------

